# Toilet Training?



## jarrodisme (Jul 28, 2013)

Does any one know how to toilet train a 10 week old male cockatiel?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=38956

^ There is a thread I posted ages ago. Rocko was very easy to potty train using that method.

but as some people pointed out, tiels sometimes will hold in their poop if they're potty trained, which isn't good for them. Please be cautious if you do decide to potty train.


----------



## jarrodisme (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok thanks how long did it take you?


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

A few days, but I'm sure the amount of time it takes depends on the bird.


----------



## jarrodisme (Jul 28, 2013)

Alright thanks i will try it


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Just remember to be careful. If your bird holds in his poop, it can make him really sick. I didn't have that problem, but again, it all depends on the bird.


----------



## jarrodisme (Jul 28, 2013)

yep ok thanks i will remember that


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

personally, i would not potty train... it's too risky. their poop doesnt smell and it's easily picked up with a paper towel or tissue. i would not waste your time nor risk the bird's health. just my two cents


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

MeanneyFids said:


> their poop doesnt smell and it's easily picked up with a paper towel or tissue.


And it hoovers up surprisingly well when it's dried  (i was expecting a poopy smudge on the carpet lol).


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I have heard that you shouldn't potty train small birds like that. It's not healthy. I agree - their poo is really not that bad and is easily removed.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Man, you guys are lucky! We have this green carpet that leaves a stain anytime Rocko poops on it. Even if it scoops right up. :blink:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to re-post something that was posted on another forum in regards to potty training and this is one reason why I will never do it.



> *Tika's previous owner had potty trained him and I thought it was great until I noticed that when I asked him to take a poop he would sit there and strain to take one even if he did not have to. I didn't like that. I asked my vet who filled me in on the dangers. She had seen many patients with cloacal problems because of it. That was the last time I ever "asked" him to take a poop. He will still try if I ask after all this time. *


----------

